

When Family-Friendly Policies Backfire - wcummings
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/26/upshot/when-family-friendly-policies-backfire.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&abt=0002&abg=1

======
dalke
The - for me - key point is at the end.

> Perhaps the most successful way to devise policies that help working
> families but avoid unintended consequences, people who study the issue say,
> is to make them gender neutral. In places like Sweden and Quebec, for
> instance, parental leave policies encourage both men and women to take time
> off for a new baby.

> “It has to become something that humans do,” Ms. Glynn, from the Center for
> American Progress, said, “as opposed to something that women do.”

Then again, I live in Sweden. :)

